# Mount Madison fire



## Greg (Aug 13, 2001)

http://www.theunionleader.com/Articles_show.html?article=4551&archive=1


----------



## RJ (Aug 14, 2001)

My wife and I hiked Mt Madison and Mt Adams on Saturday and saw the smoke from the summit of Madison around 12:00 noon. At first I thought it might be from Osgood campsite, but  I then realized it was too far up the ridge. By the time we hiked to Adams, we could no longer see smoke. I thought the fire was out, unfortunately the news reports say they were still fighting the fire on Sunday. Any new developments?


----------



## Greg (Aug 14, 2001)

The latest:

http://www.theunionleader.com/Articles_show.html?article=4563&archive=1


----------



## Greg (Aug 15, 2001)

Update: http://www.unionleader.com/Articles_show.html?article=4591&archive=1


----------



## Greg (Aug 16, 2001)

"Officially declared under control":

http://www.theunionleader.com/Articles_show.html?article=4625&archive=1


----------



## Hike'n Mike (Aug 17, 2001)

Glad to hear the fires are all contained.  I'll be heading to the Whites for a 3 day backpack starting Monday.  Because of the dry weather, I'll be foregoing the joy of my nightly campfire and relying on my stove for cooking and my candle lantern for illumination.  I really have mixed feelings about no campfire.  On one hand, I'll miss sitting around and just staring into it :smile:.


----------

